# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  نظام الاوبشن متاجره من غير مخاطره اريد ان اعرف اكثر  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسمع عن هذا النظام من زمان ولا اعرف عنه شي  
اريد ان اعرف اكثر عنه 
الذي اعرف ان كل البنوك اذا ارتدت ان تدخل صفقه تدخل على هذا النظام 
اما نحن على الهامش او المرجن  *هذا الموضوع مهم جدا جدا ... لتخرج من شبح لستوب لوس في العملات ... بحيث تربط عقدك مع عقود خيارات ... ويصبح وداعا للستوب .. مما تحقق ربح اكبر * *لنفترض ان لديك رغبة في بيع زوج اليورو / دولار من مستويات 1.3760 بعدد 10 عقود لوت ستاندرد بحسب الشارت فان تنفيذ الصفقة سيحتاج مني حماية الصفقة 140 نقطة على الاقل لحماية الزوج من التذبذب اي حوالي 14000 دولار مقابل ربح مستهدف 180 نقطة مثلا عند 1.3580 بالتأكيد قوة الصفقة يعتمد على خبرة المضارب في التحليل الفني والاساسي وليست محل اهتمامنا هنا ولكننا سنقول ان من سينفذ الصفقة ضليع في التحليل ولكن الاشكالية الكبرى انه سيظطر لحماية صفقته بمبلغ 14000 دولار من اجل كسب 18000 دولار نوعا ما وحسب مايتبعه الجميع عادة فان الموضوع مقبولا نوعا ما لان هذا هو سوق العملات بنظام الهامش ......... اي ان المخاطرة لنسبة الربح تكاد تكون 1:1.2 تقريبا ......هنا المشكلة فان خسارة صفقة او صفقتين بنفس استراتيجية رأس المال قد تؤدي لخسارة كبيرة تفقد المستثمر ثقته بنفسه ........مع انها تعتبر في كل الاحوال مقبولة نوعا ما لان هذا هو طبيعة السوق كما قلنا...........هنا يأتي دور خبير التحوط في سعيه نحو تخفيض الخطر المتمثل في خسارة 14000 دولار الى اقل من ذلك مع ضمان عدم تأثير التذبذب حتى لو عكست الصفقة 200 نقطة وليس 140 نقطة ........فان هناك اسلوب احترافي في تخفيف نسبة المخاطر .........ولكن الموضوع ليس سهلا للوهلة الاولى .........فالسؤال الاهم حينها لخبير التحوط : كم الفترة الزمنية المتوقعة لتحقيق الهدف ؟ وبالتالي فان خبرة المضارب في التحليل الاساسي على وجه الخصوص والتحليل الفني ايضا قد يعطي اجابة تقريبية لذلك ......فان وجدت الاجابة التقريبية .........وجد الحل وبدلا من عمل وقف خسارة لمراكز اليورو / دولار بعدد 140 نقطة = 14000 دولار...........فانك ستتمكن تخفيض المخاطرة الى 1100 دولار فقط مع الاحتفاظ بالوقف المحدد لحماية الزوج من التذبذب حتى مستويات 1.3900 ............ولكن كيف ذلك ؟؟؟؟ بالتأكيد يمكن ذلك وسأثبته بالتجربة والبرهان وبدلا من ان تكون نسبة الخسارة للربح 1:1 ستتحول نسبة المخاطرة الى 1:13 .......... 
اي انك مقابل كل دولار مخاطرة خسارة ستكون قادرا على  تحقيق 13 ضعفا ربح عن كل دولار مستثمر..........كيف ذلك ؟  * *حسنا نعود لتوضيح الشرح السابق ............كيف يمكن تخفيض المخاطر في عملية بيع اليورو/ دولار من مستويات 1.3762بوقف 1.3900 من 140 نقطة بمبلغ 14000 دولار الى مخاطرة 1100 دولار لاغير ............ 
الوضع بأختصار وفي حال الرغبة بالدخول بالعملية فان الافضل في هذه الحالة استخدام FX Options وهذا النوع من التداول لاتقدمه كل شركات الوساطة كانت تقدمه WWM لكنها توقفت بسبب عدم الاقبال عليه ويمكن الحصول على هذه الخدمة من ساكسو بانك SaxoBank او وكيلها في بريطانيا clochemarkets وتوجد شركات اخرى تقدم خدمة Futures Options لان العرض والطلب فيها افضل وفارق السبريد بسيط الا ان هناك من يفضل العمل علىFX Options مشكلتها فارق السبريد عالي واساسا سنستخدم عقود الخيارات للتحوط في هذه الحالة وليس للأستثمار........... 
وبحسب الطريقة السابقة سنستخدم Long Put فبدلا من تنفيذ صفقة بيع 10 عقود ستاندر من سعر 1.3762 بحماية وقف خسارة 1.3900 بمبلغ 14000 دولار فاننا سنقوم بتنفيذ عملية Long Put عند نفس السعر كان فيه سعر الخيار او العربون المتوفر عند التنفيذ 0.0011 لليورو / دولار الواحد من 1.3760 
بطبيعة الحال فان من حقك تحويل العربون الى قيمة العقد الاساسية ...........تتم  
حيث ان العقد الخيار الواحد لليورو / دولار يساوي 0.0011 
في نظام المارجن ولأجل شراء 10 عقد يورو / دولار ستاندرد = شراء 1000000 يورو ( 10عقد قياسي ) وعربونها =0.0011*100000*10 = وتساوي 1100 دولار 
اي انه بدلا من شراء 1000000 يورو مقترض بنظام الهامش 1:200 فانك ستشتري عربون امتلاك 10 العقود الستاندرد فقط1100 دولار دون الحاجة الى الاقتراض من الوسيط بنظام الهامش بضمان رأس المال .......
فكر بها بالعقل ايهما افضل ...........ان اشتري 1000000 يورو بهامش محجوز 5000 دولار وقيمة النقطة 100 دولار خسارة140 نقطة = 14000 دولار مخصومة من رأس مالي 
او اشتري 10 عقود ستاندر بقيمة 1000000 يورو وبدلا من الاقتراض سادفع فقط عربون لامتلاك المليون يورو 1100 دولار ؟؟؟؟   طيب مالمميز بذلك .............الميزة هامة جدا 
بافتراض ان السعر انعكس الى 1.3900 للاعلى ستكون خسارتي بنظام الهامش 14000 دولار بينما خسارتي لو صعد السعر الى مالانهاية للاعلى لن تتجاوز قيمة العربون اي 1100 دولار حتى لو اصبح سعر اليورو/ دولار 10.37 فان خسارتي لن تتجاوز اطلاقا قيمة العربون 1100 دولار    
طيب لو افترضنا ان السعر هبط الى منطقة 1.3640 وخلال فترة يوم او يومين نتيجة اخبار مهمة مثلا وكان الخبر لصالحي اتعلمون العرض والطلب للعربون!!! تحول ثمنه من 0.0011 الى 0.0094 اي عشرة اضعاف بالتالي سيتحول قيمة استثماري بالعربون الى 9680 دولار من دون خصم عمولات السوق Globex اي عشرة اضعاف قيمة المخاطرة .........طيب افترض انك لاتريد ارباح قيمة العربون وتريد تحويلها لعقد ستاندر بنظام المارجن او النظام النقدي Fiscal Delivery فانك تستطيع عمل Excersis وهي حقي في تحويل العربون الى العقد الاصلي وليس اغلاقه وان لم يكن هذا الموضوع موجود لكنا دخلنا في شبهة شرعية لان الاساس ان تحول العربون الى سلعة بمجرد ان دفعت قيمة الفارق لامتلاكك للعقد ..... حينها سيكون ربح عملية الاكسرسايز = 1.3762- 1.3643 = 119 نقطة في 5 عقود ستاندرد = 11900 دولار ربحا .........وربحها اعلى من ربح الاوبشن لكن من جديد .................انا حصلت على 11900 دولار من مخاطرة 1100 دولار لاغير ...........اي ان نسبة الربح للمخاطر 1:9 اي مقابل كل دولار مخاطرة فاني ساكسب 9 دولار ..........لو قمت بعمل احصائية مالية للمقارنة بين وضع العمل بنظام المارجن او العمل بنظام العربون ستجد ان المحصلة العامة كبيرة جدا لصالح افضلية مالية من حيث الامان للأستثمار بنظام العربون ........... 
راجع معي من جديد : في نظام الهامش دخلت بمخاطرة 140 نقطة استوب = 14000 دولار وبطبيعة الحال فان من الضروري وحتى يتم المحافظة على ادارة سليمية لرأس المال ان لايتم الخروج الا بنسبة 1:1 على الاقل اي انك بحاجة لتحقيق 140 نقطة ربحا للخروج بهذه النسبة المقبولة اي لابد ان لاتخرج حتى يصل السعر الى 1.3622 على الاقل لتحقيق نسبة متكافئة لنسبة المخاطرة ........... ( لاحظ انك وضعت وقف مناسب جدا بالمقارنة مع الفريم المستخدم والتذبذب المتوقع خاصة في اوقات الاخبار المهمة ) 
بينما في نظام العربون فان حصولك 9680 دولار هو بمخاطرة 1100 دولار لايمكن ان تزيد الخسارة اكثر من ذلك ............. 
مرفق لكم عملية التنفيذ والربح المحقق من بيع 10 عقود ستاندر بنظام العربون وتحقيق 9680 دولار بعد من اقفال عملية الاستثمار بالعربون ............اما سبب عدم حصولي على الربح بالكامل فهو لاني نفذت على امر Market وقت حركة السوق وصدور الاخبار والكمية بالكامل فلم استطع اقفال عقودي على السعر الموجود وانما على عدة دفعات من قبل الوسيط من عدة اسعار مع العمولات وكان يفترض ان اقفلها على دفعات بسيطة او بامر مؤجل ......لكن من الناحية العملية نعم يمكن الحصول على الربح بالكامل لو اني نفذت الاقفال وقت هدوء السوق وليس وقت الاخبار .....مشاكل العربون موجودة في التنفيذ تماما مثل مشاكل المارجن* *    الاهم : للأمانة ايهم أمن واكثر ربحية ........الاستثمار بنظام المارجن او الاستثمار بعقود الخيارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
ملاحظة في هذه العملية حقق اليورو هبوطا ثاني يوم الاقفال حتى 1.3580 ولكن لم اصبر عليها حينها وصل سعر العربون الى0.015 اي خمسة عشر مضاعفة = 15000 دولار من اجمالي استثمار 1100 دولار ............ يانهار ابيض ,,,,,,,,,,تتكلم جد ولابتهزر ,,,,,,,,,, اتكلم جد وهذا هو الدليل انظر كم كان سعر العربون وكم صار سعره .............
هذا الجزء من الشرح سنتركه لبعض الوقت قبل الدخول في الدرس القادم وحتى يتم استوعابه بشكل كامل ..........ارجوا الرجوع للشارت الخاص باليورو/ دولار السابق.........  عتاب : ماحد من قسم العملات عرف لي مامعني Long Call او Long Put سبق وحذرت لابد من الرجوع لاساسيات ومدخل لعقود العربون ( الخيارات) ........... انا اتكلم عن جزئية متقدمة في عقود الخيارات.........  
بالتوفيق............  * لابوجد وقف خسارة انا بدلا من ان انفذ عملية بيع لليورو/ دولار بالنظام المارجن نفذت عملية Long Put على عربون اليورو/ دولار وهذا الامر يحقق ربحا لو حصل هبوط.........الان لايوجد وقف لان انعكاس الصفقة سيعني خسارة العربون 1100 دولار طز فيها ...........مقابل امكانية مكسب 11000 دولار ............مع العلم اني ايضا استطيع اقفال خسارة نصف العربون فقط مثلا .......هنا لم اتحوط ولكن نفذت عملية شراء لعربون Put وكلما انخفض السعر ارتفع سعر العربون من هذا النوع ................ التغطية سنتحدث عنها بشكل اكثر لاحقا وهو موضوع اكثر تعقيدا قليلا.......لان هناك طريقة اخرى للتحوط ..........لكننا هنا قارنا بين العمل بنظام المارجن او التنفيذ لنفس الكمية بنظام العربون ..........لايوجد وقف خسارة لان الخسارة هو مقدار العربون المستثمر حتى لو طار اليورو/ دولار الى 7 دولار ..............للان لسه مادخلنا بالجدالموضوع مقارنة بين المارجن والعربون ............ ملاجظة : مصطلح التغطية نستخدمه لعقود الخيارات سواء للتحوط او التنفيذ المباشر بدون وجود منتج رئيسي لانها مشتقات من السوق الرئيسي   
للامانه منقول  
الاستاذ نشوان محمد   
اريد ان اعرف اكثر واي شركه لديها هذا النظام

----------


## mobizoone

متابع معك ولك كل الشكر والتقدير على الموضوع المميز

----------


## د/مصطفى

اتمنى من لديه معلومات تفصيلية عن هذا الموضوع ان يفيدنا بها و خصوصا الرأي الشرعي

----------


## ghost59

االاسهم الامريكية والاوبشن الامريكي (يختلف تماما عن اوبشن البيناري)   
  هذا الكتاب اصدر حديثا يشمل غالبيه فهم سوق الاسهم و الاوبشن الامريكي وكيفيهم التعامل مع الاسواق الامريكية 
وان شاء الله حيفيدكم جميعا   http://www.gulfup.com/?Snoc2c  
بالنسبه لسؤالك ي صاحب الموضوع اشهر شركه اوبشن اكسبريس و  
او اي شركه امريكيه وداخل امريكيه وثقه تلقى فيها الاثنين الاوبشن والاسهم الامريكيه  
مثل  TDAmeritrade ... optionsXpress ....  Scottrade .... -ETRADE ... والاضخم بينهم  Interactive Brokers  
موفقين جميعا يارب

----------


## Dollarsign

مشكورييييييييييييين!

----------


## Khaled_wahed

اللي أعرفه ان عقود الاوبشن ليها وقت محدد يعني لو انت اشتريت عقد لليورو فانت بتشتريه لمده يوم مثلا وبعد مرور اليوم يا صابت ياخابت مش عارف معلوماتي صح ولا لأ ومش عارف ممكن تخرج من العقد في نصه ولا لأ بس اللي فهمته ان التارجت بتاعك لو اتحقق بره الزمن المحدد للعقد ( لحصول تذبذب مثلا ) فانت بتخسر العقد ياريت لو تصححوا معلوماتي لو خطأ ومن وجهه نظري ونطاق الفهم اللي فهمته ان الخيارات مجديه في حالات معينه بعينها , بس مش بديل عن الفوركس

----------


## fademilad

متابع الموضوع و بصراحة عندى مشكلة انا اريد شركة اوبشن لديها  Long Call و Long Put و نظام البينارى الوان تتش و النو تتش  و لكن الأيداع بها يكون  من 2000$ و ليس 5000$ و تكون شركة محترمة هل من مساعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هيثم احمد

موضع جميل بس انا عايز افهم هل الاوبشن الامريكى بيختلف عن البينرى اوبشن وازاى الارباح فى كل منهم بتختلف

----------


## ابو راجي

حسب معرفتي الاوبشن على الاسهم هل يتعاملو به في العملات 
انتظر الاجابه من الاخوه

----------


## ابو راجي

شباب كيف مممكن اعرف تكلفة عقود الاوبشن يعني قيمة العربون

----------


## أحمد_الصالح

> حسب معرفتي الاوبشن على الاسهم هل يتعاملو به في العملات 
> انتظر الاجابه من الاخوه

 وانا ايضاً حد علي انه الاوبشن على الاسهم والمؤشرات وانتظر مثلك ي ابو راجي الاجابة 
وايضاً ارغب بمعرفة افضل الشركات لمن سبق له وتعامل مع شركة اوبشن

----------


## turki999

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## FxPro24

الطريقة لمضاعفة على 13 ضعف عالية المخاطر

----------


## dramrabdelhamid

حلو الموضوع بجد اه الفرق بين النظاام دا و البينري اوبشن زي iqoption. و اه افضل الشركاات و هل في حد شغال فيه عاوزين حد يفيدني بالموضوع ياريت شكرا

----------


## yamin2000

> حلو الموضوع بجد اه الفرق بين النظاام دا و البينري اوبشن زي iqoption. و اه افضل الشركاات و هل في حد شغال فيه عاوزين حد يفيدني بالموضوع ياريت شكرا

  البيناري اوبشن حرام لانة تفتح عقد ولا يمكن التصرف فية الي نهاية العقد والله اعلم
اما الاوبشن الامريكي فية فتاوي تحلل وتحرم وهو علي الاسهم الامريكية اكثر شي
اوبشن العملات لا انصح بية عشان الفوليوم فية قليل لانة ما علية اقبال كثير

----------


## Canopus

> البيناري اوبشن حرام لانة تفتح عقد ولا يمكن التصرف فية الي نهاية العقد والله اعلم
> اما الاوبشن الامريكي فية فتاوي تحلل وتحرم وهو علي الاسهم الامريكية اكثر شي
> اوبشن العملات لا انصح بية عشان الفوليوم فية قليل لانة ما علية اقبال كثير

 أنا استخدم iqoption ويمكنني التصرف بأي وقت. استطيع البيع قبل انتهاء الوقت واستطيع اضافة صفقات اخرى ايضا قبل انتهاء الوقت.

----------


## goggo

> أنا استخدم iqoption ويمكنني التصرف بأي وقت. استطيع البيع قبل انتهاء الوقت واستطيع اضافة صفقات اخرى ايضا قبل انتهاء الوقت.

 اخي تجارة الخيارات الثنائية او البيناري اوبشن لا تجوز لانها مجرد رهان على السعر و لا يوجد اي شيء تشتريه و تبيعه 
اما الاوبشن الامريكي فلا اعرف

----------

